# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  دعاء كميل ..~{ كاملاً ملا:سعيد المعاتيق..

## bassrawi

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين النجباء الاطهار
افضل ماصليت على نبي من انبيائك 
لسبب كثرة طلبات هذا الدعاء بصوت الملا:سعــيد المعاتيق
اصريت ان اقدمه للاخوه كاملآ وبالاخص من طلب مني
فرح
عواميه صفوانيه
بحر العجائب
وغيرهم...
ولسبب مشاكل في الموقع الشخصي للملا لعدم القدره
من تحميل الاصوات كامله بسبب بعض تخريب من المهكرين للموقع
احببت ان ارفع الدعاء* من رفعي الخاص*
وكل الشكر للادارة الموقع الشخصي للملا المعاتيق
almaateeg.com
لانهم ارسلولي الدعاء على اميلي
 
*المعاتيق-دعاء كميل* 
*هام جدآآ:ارجوو ذكر المصدر عند النقل* 
وارجو الدعاء لي ولوالدي والمؤمنين والمؤمنات 
ملاحظه :لاتحمل وتذهب
ضع رد عالاقل الصلاه على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي 
شكلك تلعزت على ماحصلته
تسلم
الله يوفقك ان شاء الله ويجعلك من أنصار الامام يارب
وفي خدمة أهل البيت طوال عمرك.

----------


## آهات حنونه

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

*رحم الله والديك*

*والله يعطيك الف الف عافيه*

*جآآآآآآآري التحــميل*

*تحيــــــاتي*

----------


## فرح

اخووووي _bassrawi_
تسلم وكل الشكر لك واعتتتتتتذر :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  لتعبببببببك خيي
جزااااك المولى خير الجزاء 
وفي ميزاااان اعماااالك 
وعسااااك ع القوووه ورحم الله والديك
دعاااائي لك بالتوفيق في الدارين 
ننتظر بحر عطاااائك المتألق 
دمت برعاية لله وحفظه 
جــــــــــااااااري التحميييييييل

----------


## همسه دلع

يسلموووووووو خيوووو
لو عندك المزيد من صوتيات المعاتيق
اني من عشاق شيخ المعاتيق

تحيااااااااااااااتي

----------


## القيرواني

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 

*حقيقة دعاء رهيب خصوصاً إذا كان بصوت شجي رهيب كصوت الملا المعاتيق حفظه الله وأبقاه* 
*بارك الله فيك أخي بصراوي* 
*همسة : هل تسمح لي أخي بصراوي بنقل هذا المجهود إلى منتدى آخر مع ذكر المصدر طبعاً وذكر مجهودك* 
*لنشر الفائدة وايصال صوت و فكر أهل البيت (ع) إلى أكبر عدد ممكن ؟؟*
*ولكم الشكر*

----------


## bassrawi

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي 
> شكلك تلعزت على ماحصلته
> تسلم
> الله يوفقك ان شاء الله ويجعلك من أنصار الامام يارب
> وفي خدمة أهل البيت طوال عمرك.



*كل شي لاجل خدمة اهل البيت عليهم السلام عليه اجر مافي اي لعواز
وتعبكم راحـــه اختي مكسورة خاطر
ان شاء الله وياك من انصار الحجه
مشكوره على مرورك الطيب*

----------


## bassrawi

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
> 
> *رحم الله والديك*
> 
> *والله يعطيك الف الف عافيه*
> 
> *جآآآآآآآري التحــميل*
> 
> *تحيــــــاتي*




*والــدِينا ووالديـك اختي بحر العجائب
ربي يعافيك
انا فالخدمه
مشكوره على مرورك
*

----------


## bassrawi

> اخووووي _bassrawi_
> تسلم وكل الشكر لك واعتتتتتتذر لتعبببببببك خيي
> *بالعكس مافي اي تعب انا ارتااح 
> اذا احد المؤمنين طلب مني طلب*
> جزااااك المولى خير الجزاء 
> وفي ميزاااان اعماااالك 
> وعسااااك ع القوووه ورحم الله والديك
> *والدينا ووالديك وطول الله في عمرك*
> دعاااائي لك بالتوفيق في الدارين 
> ...



مشكووره على مرورك العطـــر
لاخلا ولاعدم منك اختي فــرح

----------


## bassrawi

> يسلموووووووو خيوووو
> لو عندك المزيد من صوتيات المعاتيق
> اني من عشاق شيخ المعاتيق
> 
> تحيااااااااااااااتي



*مشكووره اختي همســهـ عالمرووور

موجوود الكثير وباذن الله اذا الله اراد اضعهم لكم 
في هذا القسم او في قسم الجوال
*

----------


## bassrawi

> *اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 
> 
> *حقيقة دعاء رهيب خصوصاً إذا كان بصوت شجي رهيب كصوت الملا المعاتيق حفظه الله وأبقاه* 
> *بارك الله فيك أخي بصراوي* 
> *همسة : هل تسمح لي أخي بصراوي بنقل هذا المجهود إلى منتدى آخر مع ذكر المصدر طبعاً وذكر مجهودك* 
> *لنشر الفائدة وايصال صوت و فكر أهل البيت (ع) إلى أكبر عدد ممكن ؟؟*
> *ولكم الشكر*



*هذا من دواااعـــي سروري والله
وانا اصرح للــكل بالنقل ولــكن بذكر المصدر لاني تعبت فيه 
وانــك تنقلي الموضوع لمنتدى ثاني هذا الشئ افرحني
لانه في اجر لــك ولـي
الله يعينــه في خدمة اهــل البيت عليهم السلام
*

----------


## حبايب

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
كل الشكر ليك اخوي الغالي بصراوي 
على هذا المجهود الطيب ..

الصراحه ابدعت خيووو


يعطيك العافيه وما قصرت 

و رحم الله والدينك 
بانتظار المزيد المزيد ..

----------


## bassrawi

> اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
> كل الشكر ليك اخوي الغالي بصراوي 
> على هذا المجهود الطيب ..
> 
> الصراحه ابدعت خيووو
> 
> 
> يعطيك العافيه وما قصرت 
> 
> ...



اخوووي حبايب تواجدكـ هنا شرف لي

وشااكر لكـ مرورركـ
تحياتي لك

----------


## حلاالكون

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد 
جزالك الله الف خيررررر 
وفي ميزان حسناتك

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اخوووي بصرااااوي 
ربي يعطيك ألف عافيه على جهوووودك المميز
في ميزان اعمالك الحسنه يااارب 
بجد صوووت الملا سعيد المعاتيق من اشد الاصوات اللي اسمعها 
وتترك اثر في نفس المؤمن ربي يحفظه لخدمة أهل البيت 
اني من عشاق الاستماع اليه كثيرررر ..~ 
اخوي بصراوي مرحووم الوالدين 
والله يعطيك العافيه
موفق لكل خير وصلاح
دمت بود

----------


## bassrawi

> اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد 
> جزالك الله الف خيررررر 
> وفي ميزان حسناتك




يسلموو حلا على هالطله
ربي يعافيك
ويرحم والديكـ

----------


## bassrawi

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> اخوووي بصرااااوي 
> ربي يعطيك ألف عافيه على جهوووودك المميز
> في ميزان اعمالك الحسنه يااارب 
> بجد صوووت الملا سعيد المعاتيق من اشد الاصوات اللي اسمعها 
> وتترك اثر في نفس المؤمن ربي يحفظه لخدمة أهل البيت 
> اني من عشاق الاستماع اليه كثيرررر ..~ 
> اخوي بصراوي مرحووم الوالدين 
> ...



*الــــف شكر لكـ اختي عواميه صفوانيه على مروركـ
ودعــــائك رحم الله والديـــكـ*
وبالفعل ان لصوت الملا سعــيد صوت طائر يطير بنا
 الى الامــاكـن المقدسه في كل بقاع العالم
بدوون تذاكــر وبدون اي مشاكــل...
*تحياتي لكـ اختي عواميه على مرووركـ العطر*

----------


## * Red Rose *

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


يعطيك الله الف عافية

----------


## bassrawi

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> 
> يعطيك الله الف عافية



Red Rose 
الف شكر لمروورك وتوااجدك العطر
رحم الله والديــكـ

----------


## مضراوي

يسلموا 
والله روعه 
لآعدمناك 
تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

جاري التنزيل
يعطيكم العافية

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
مشكور اخوي على الجهد الجميل

----------


## ماجدعثمان

مشكوررررررررياخوي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،*

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد* 

*تسلم إيدك آخوي على الطرح =)*

*ربي يعطيك آلف عآفيه ..*

*في ميزآن حسنآتك إن شآء الله ..،*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## ليلاس

*يعطيييييكم العااافية أخوووي.}}*


*مشكووووور و ما قصرت*

*لا خلا و  لا عدم*

----------


## شهزل

ghfhgfhhghghgfhghghhhg

----------


## نبراس فاطمي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
جااااااااااري حميل

----------


## ŹęẽҚộǾ

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

*وعجل فرجه

يسلموا ع الطرح الاكثر من رائع ..
مجهود كبير وماقصرت ..*
*ان شاء الله في ميزان اعمالك ..*
*واصل/ـي الى الامام ..
تقبلي مروري ..
تحياتي ..*

----------


## ابتسام

اللهم صلي على محمح وال محمد
ان شاء الله في ميزان  أعمالك يارب

----------


## RoOoSe

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------

